
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (May 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
einarvollset
SEEKING FREELANCER

Santa Cruz, CA - team is 100% Remote.

North American time zone required. Unfortunately this is a hard requirement.
"I am willing to work on US time zone" is not good enough (it lasts for a
little while and then I start to feel bad about waking you up :)

Fluent English a huge bonus.

Technologies: iOS (obj-c) and Android.

Familiarity with: github, CI, various SDKs (marketing, tech, etc)

I am looking for more team members for AppAftercare, my app maintenance
business. The work is unusual (mostly small fixes and tweaks) as is the way I
want you to work (need to be pretty responsive to issues as submitted, but can
be fitted around other project work you might have) and the way I compensate
(a fixed monthly, per-app fee regardless of workload).

Most of our developers use us to fill out gaps in their freelancing schedule
and get some guaranteed income.

Am also looking for iOS and Android developers looking for part time work (eg
1 full week/month for several months in a row)

Please email me with GitHub repo links as well as links to apps in production
+ your current hourly rate and location.

einar@appaftercare.com

------
jeroenjanssens
SEEKING WORK - Remote

As an independent data science consultant and trainer, I help organizations
making sense of their data. Additionally, for one day a week, I'm an assistant
professor of data science at Tilburg University. Previously, I was a data
scientist at Elsevier in Amsterdam and startups YPlan and Outbrain in New York
City. I have an MSc in artificial intelligence from Maastricht University and
a PhD in machine learning from Tilburg University. Recently, I wrote a book
titled Data Science at the Command Line, which was published by O'Reilly
Media. My website ([http://jeroenjanssens.com](http://jeroenjanssens.com))
provides a more detailed overview of my background.

I have experience and affinity with: analyzing data using R and the Python
scientific stack; organizing workshops and meetups; writing and presenting for
technical audiences; managing data in MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, and AWS S3;
collaborating with international teams of engineers and data scientists;
programming in Python, JavaScript, and Bash; visualizing data with ggplot,
TikZ, and D3; and performing large, distributed experiments.

I'm currently available for three to four days a week. Simply drop me an email
at datascience@jeroenjanssens.com and we'll take it from there. Looking
forward to it!

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. OpenCraft - Open Source developer on Open edX
(Worldwide, company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of nine
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: 30 minutes Hangout, then a (paid) test task for selected
candidates (a contribution to the Open edX project) - the decision is taken
based on how you handle the upstream contribution.

To apply, end an email to jobs+dev-hn@opencraft.com, including: 1) A short
explanation of why the role interests you (no formal cover letter, please :) )
2) A list of links to free software contributions you have made, preferably to
third-party projects. You can also include communication threads or
documentations you have written if any, as free software contribution is more
than just about code. 3) A link to your github account 4) Your resume (or a
link to an online resume like LinkedIn)

------
NotKrisKelly
Location: NYC / Seattle / Remote

Remote: Yes

Web/mobile developer with 10+ years experience, been freelancing for the past
2 years. I've worked with 5-person startups and Fortune 500 companies (and in-
between). Most of my experience is web-related (backend and full-stack), but
I'm hoping to do more iOS development in the near future and would prefer
those types of projects. If you've got some junior devs who need mentoring,
I'd be happy to come in and pair program with them for awhile.

Location-wise, I'll be in NYC and Seattle this summer and may be able to
accomodate either for an on-site project, though remote / partially-onsite
would be best.

Tech: JS (React, Redux, ES6, node.js, etc.), iOS (Swift), Ruby (Rails,
Sinatra), Java, SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL).

Resumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristopherbkelly](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristopherbkelly)

Github: [https://github.com/kriskelly](https://github.com/kriskelly)

Email: kris@kriskelly.me

Personal: kriskelly.me

------
lukes
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

My name is Luke and I'm a full-stack developer with 15 years experience,
specialising in JavaScript applications using React, Angular and Backbone and
backend applications using Rails and Go with PostgreSQL, Cassandra and Redis
as the datastore(s).

For the past five years I've been running my consulting company through which
with the help of my team we have delivered many projects - see my website for
a selection at [http://sketchconsulting.com/](http://sketchconsulting.com/),
though please contact me with a description of your project and I will be able
to show you more relevant work.

Currently I am available for either solo work or as part of a two man team
with my dev partner who is also full-stack with similar skills and has good
CSS, design and UX abilities. I am best suited to medium sized companies who
want to move fast while also requiring high quality development to a fixed
deadline. My background in open source has taught me that sloppy application
architecture is not acceptable.

We both are available from the 9th May and are happy to offer some discount
for short term work.

[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/lukesaunderslondon](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/lukesaunderslondon)

[http://sketchconsulting.com/](http://sketchconsulting.com/)

luke@sketchconsulting.com

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK New York, NY or Remote

My partner and I design and build mobile apps for early-stage companies. Most
recently we've helped a number of companies build out their video recording,
editing, and sharing platforms. If you need help building compelling and
efficient mobile applications, or have any questions about mobile video, shoot
me an email at: james@gradient.nyc.

Some past work of ours includes:

\- Reveal: We worked with Reveal to improve their video quality 3x while
simultaneously reducing the amount of time their users have to wait for videos
to begin playing. ([http://reveal.me](http://reveal.me))

\- SNBL: My partner developed Snowball's iOS application and backend,
including a system for reordering server-side playlists on the fly, removing
the processing burden from the user's device and moving it to the cloud.
([http://samk.name/work#snbl](http://samk.name/work#snbl))

\- Romotive: I was Romotive's lead engineer and led development for our
initial iOS and Android applications, including our realtime two-way H264
audio/video streaming libraries.
([http://www.romotive.com/](http://www.romotive.com/))

We're based in NYC, but work with partners around the world.

Email: james@gradient.nyc

Keywords: mobile, iOS, Android, design, development, product, UX, video, New
York, Brooklyn, NY, remote, beacon, iBeacon.

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com
Full-stack software engineer with 10+ years of experience specializing in
frontend and backend development.

Languages: Scala,Java,Javascript,Python,PHP,HTML5,Less,Sass Platforms:
Android, Shopify,WordPress

Frontend : AngularJs(1/2),JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars,Node.js),HTML5,Less,Sass,Bootstrap,Foundation,compass

Backend : Play!,Node.js,Php,Akka,Spray.io, Netty,Sails.js,Laravel

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux,Wowza,AWS

[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-
clay/24/277/198](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-clay/24/277/198)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -
[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala)

[https://github.com/kclay/mydivisionbuild](https://github.com/kclay/mydivisionbuild)

Recent project : [http://jobtreks.com/](http://jobtreks.com/) (Play! + Scala +
AngularJs) email for demo

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (expecting a baby in 1 month), but probably
in about a year

Technologies: angular, es6, react, redux, webpack, html5, css3, sass, scss,
jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt, jenkins, jira, mysql,
postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
AngularJS framework. Beside that I have strong business development and
leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the ground up
and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow and
maintain a business.

------
zschuessler
SEEKING WORK Phoenix, Arizona - remote OK

I'm a senior full-stack LAMP engineer. Also have done work as a technical
project manager and managed UX engagements. Have led both backend and frontend
teams, working on projects small and fortune 20 projects alike.

# Backend

PHP certified, extensive experience with Magento, WordPress, WooCommerce, Zend
1, Sym2, Laravel, and Salesforce.

Experience with other languages to a lesser extent: Rails/Ruby, .net, Go

# Frontend

Outside the normal frontend library buzzwords, I've used Ionic for cross
platform mobile, Phaser.io for video game development, extensive custom d3.js,
node-webkit/nodejs, and have published some of my findings in color research:

[http://zschuessler.github.io/DeltaE/demos/de76-chroma-
key/](http://zschuessler.github.io/DeltaE/demos/de76-chroma-key/)

[http://zschuessler.github.io/DeltaE/learn/](http://zschuessler.github.io/DeltaE/learn/)

# Desired Projects

Interested in small or large projects alike. I treat all projects as a
partnership: your goals are my goals.

References available on request, many happy clients to brag about! Email in HN
profile.

------
blatherard
SEEKING WORK

Location: New York City Remote: ok

I build web and mobile applications for startups and established businesses in
NYC. I've mostly focused on Rails and JS development for the past couple of
years, but have a wide and deep technology background garnered from about 20
years of programming experience. I pride myself on delivering working software
quickly and continuously, and helping clients make well-informed planning
decisions by providing timely and open feedback.

Within the past year, a few things I've done are: \- For a major film
production company, reimplemented a Python Flask HR application in Rails. \-
For a boutique strategy consulting firm, developed a Rails and Javascript
strategy mapping tool. \- For an online education startup, developed a React-
based chat system.

I have a small number of trusted partners (designers, developers, project
managers), so I am able to take on projects of a variety of sizes.

I have a web site up at [http://www.customary.nyc/](http://www.customary.nyc/)
(I recently started a rebrand, so it's rather bare) and can be reached at
paul@customary.nyc

------
geku
CloudGear | DevOps/Software Engineer | 40-100% | REMOTE (Europe)

CloudGear is a startup based in Zurich, Switzerland. We offer Docker and
Kubernetes consulting and are working on a Kubernetes-as-a-service product to
help companies adopt a modern infrastructure based on containers.

We are looking for talented freelance engineers to support our customers with
building and operating a Docker and Kubernetes based platform. The project
will last multiple months or longer. Required skills: solid Docker and
automation knowledge (Ansible, Puppet or similar), decent programming skills
in at least one language e.g. Ruby, Python or Go. Experience with Kubernetes
is a plus but not mandatory. We even go a step further and dedicate up to two
weeks upfront where we let you learn and explore Kubernetes.

Location: partially on-site/remote, travel required to Germany but might
change

Please send further questions, your resume and your GitHub username to georg
(at) cloudgear.net - [https://www.cloudgear.net](https://www.cloudgear.net)

No recruiters or agencies, your email will be marked as spam.

------
learc83
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Atlanta (remote preferred)

I'm a full-stack developer based in Atlanta. I've built a profitable startup,
so I know how to solve problems and get things done with a minimum amount of
direction.

I can take on projects at any stage--from sketches on the back of a napkin, to
20 year old legacy code. Whether you need someone to build and deploy a
complete product from the ground up, or untangle an existing mess, I can
handle it.

I'm an excellent communicator, and I will provide clear and concise status
reports through every phase of the project. My job is to make sure you never
have to worry about how your project is going.

I'm good with Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (plus many js frameworks), C#, Java, Go,
CSS3, and HTML5.

I also have a strong foundation in computer science (B.S. in CS and constantly
learning), and experience with many other languages and frameworks. I can
handle anything you can throw at me, so don't hesitate to contact me if you
don't see your technology stack listed.

Rates $60-90 per hour. Weekly/Monthly discounts available.

Email: learc83@gmail.com

Recent Client: [https://mink.io/](https://mink.io/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37)

Github: [https://github.com/learc83/](https://github.com/learc83/)

I can also bring in a designer if the project requires it. His portfolio:
[http://michaelkrontz.com/](http://michaelkrontz.com/)

------
cprayingmantis
SEEKING WORK - Wilmington NC, Remote

Hey there on my 9 to 5 I work as a Data Engineer, rearanging data, creating
visualizations, telling the real story and I'd like to do the same for you. On
the frontend I work with D3.js, DC.js, NVD3, Angular, React, Vue.js, and more.
Whatever suits your needs the best.

As far as the backend goes I'm able to work in just about what ever language
makes you happy(C#, Java, PHP, Python, Javascript, Ruby) and I have experience
with several datastores from NoSQL like Redis and MongoDB to Graph DBs like
Neo4j to more conventional MySQL and Oracle.

If this has piqued your interest why not check out my more complete resume at
[http://christophermaness.me](http://christophermaness.me) and reach out to me
to see if we can work together. I work on EST about 10-15 hours per week so
please keep that in mind.

Please note I'm trying to supplement my income to pay for an upcoming
honeymoon so small projects are preferred.

~~~
mindcrime
Totally off-topic, but I'm from the Wilmington area originally (Holden Beach,
down in Brunswick County) and went to UNC-W. Never really expected to see
other Wilmington area folks show up here! Anyway, sounds like we have some
interests in common and might be able to team up on something at some point.
I'll shoot you an email.

------
rloomba
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco, CA or REMOTE or Onsite

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Angular, React, Java, Android, Scala,
Swift

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryan-
loomba-b2885410](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryan-loomba-b2885410)

Email: minicooper at gmail.com

Website: www.ryanloomba.com

I'm a full stack generalist engineer looking for interesting freelance
opportunities. I've been working with Rails for over 4 years now and am a
quick learner and am excited to work on other stacks. I have senior level
experience working with Angular and React/Redux. I've also helped build
prototype Android apps for a few companies. I'm happy to hack away at your MVP
or help refactor and maintain your legacy system.

Currently hacking on [http://bod.ai](http://bod.ai) and
[http://www.amplifyer.io](http://www.amplifyer.io).

------
whistlerbrk
SEEKING WORK (freelance) for the right client.

Location: Brooklyn, NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No, possibly in 6 months

Languages: Ruby 2.3, JS/ES6, also a bit of C, PHP, and an interest in Clojure
as well as Elixir. HTML/CSS expert, building on the web for 15+ years.

Frameworks: Rails, React, Redux, Node. Also Express, Sinatra, and just Rack.

Data/Caches/Stores: SQL (big postgres fan), MySQL, Redis, Memcache, Mongo,
Varnish, amongst others

Proxies/Application Servers: HAProxy, NGINX, Phusion, Unicorn, Puma, amongst
others

Very familiar with the AWS stack, Heroku, Docker, CI (Jenkins)

Website: kunalashah.com

Email: me@kunalashah.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/whistlerbrk/](https://github.com/whistlerbrk/)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/kunal-
shah-3973a251?trk=nav_resp...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kunal-
shah-3973a251?trk=nav_responsive_tab_profile_pic)

Rates: $150/hr, typically billing between 6-7 hours on a full 9 hour day.

------
lamby
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Highly skilled at: * Django and full-stack web development (8+ years) * System
administration (Debian Developer, etc.) * Almost any open source work (see
[https://chris-lamb.co.uk/posts/free-software-activities-
in-a...](https://chris-lamb.co.uk/posts/free-software-activities-in-
april-2016) for recent example)

If you are in search of a reputable software developer with a track record of
producing high-quality and maintainable code, please get in touch to discuss
your needs. As former Technical Architect at Thread.com (YC S12) and
Playfire.com I was responsible for two major Django codebases, receiving
acclaim from my peers for scaling both the site and the codebase in a
maintainable and reliable manner whilst still delivering features at an
extremely fast pace.

In addition to significant development on the products themselves, I was sole
system administrator, deploying servers and performing low-level diagnostics
to investigate performance, security and configuration issues. I also
introduced quality assurance tools such as configuration management (Ansible,
Salt, cdist), continuous integration/deployment (Jenkins) and code review to
detect mistakes and regressions as early as possible.

As a freelancer, I have debugged, designed, and implemented projects in C,
C++, Python, Java, Bash/POSIX shell, etc., and I also have assisted technical
teams with their infrastructure and architecture so they can deliver better
results faster. Native English speaker.

Github: [https://github.com/lamby](https://github.com/lamby) My open source
projects: [https://chris-lamb.co.uk/projects](https://chris-
lamb.co.uk/projects) Homepage/writing/about, etc.: [https://chris-
lamb.co.uk/](https://chris-lamb.co.uk/)

Contact: chris (at) chris-lamb.co.uk

------
spitfire
SEEKING WORK - Victoria, B.C. or remote.

Data scientist with more than 10 years experience.

I'm a data scientist with more than 10 years experience in machine learning
and analytics. I focus on money sink problems for business, the sort that _IF_
they can be solved will move the needle by double digits. Usually someone else
has tackled the problem and failed, or it just looks too complex to even
start. If you have one of these problems, get in touch.

Some of the types of things I've done in the past:

* Scored accounts for collections agencies. Improving collections by over 30%.

* Built preventative fleet maintenance models, decreasing maintenance costs by 23%.

* Built an application to optimally place physical sensors for a military security application.

* Your problem here.

Technical skills include: Machine learning, Python, SQL, Mathematica, Spark,
Big data, Linux and others.

Contact in profile.

------
Zanius
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Atlanta

We're a group of experienced developers, designers, product managers, and
expert communicators who have decades of combined experience building
websites, applications, and user interfaces for clients ranging from giants
like Coke and AT&T to agile Silicon Valley startups.

We specialize in:

-Rapid Prototyping

Get a clickable prototype in front of stakeholders in as little as 2 weeks.
Rapid prototyping is the fastest way to demonstrate your proof of concept
while building a roadmap that will guide you through the rest of the
development process.

-MVPs

Focusing on a Minimum Viable Product is the key to a lean start-up. SkapeWorks
specializes in a fast and efficient MVP design & development process, so we
can get your idea up and running as fast as humanly possible.

-Consulting

Project off the rails? We can get things back on track. Need some extra hands
on deck for crunch time? We can lend a hand. Need someone to handle user
testing? We've got you covered. We can handle consulting for UX, Development,
and Project Management

We can handle projects at any stage of development, whether you're starting
from scratch or need help maintaining legacy code.

 _We are excellent communicators._

We’ll always keep you updated every step of the way. You’ll never have to
worry about the status of your project. We know that working with developers
can be frustrating, and we’re here to make sure you’re always happy with the
quality of our work.

We’re experienced with Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (and several js frameworks), C#,
Java, Go, CSS3, HTML5, UI/UX design, user testing, product management, and
branding.

We’re prepared for anything, so if what you need isn’t listed here, don’t be
afraid to contact us anyway. We can handle it.

Email: contact@skape.works Website: [http://skape.works](http://skape.works)

------
tialys
SEEKING WORK

Location: Phoenix, AZ or REMOTE

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, Ruby, Rails, iPhone/iOS

Development, Mobile Apps

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daveisonthego](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daveisonthego)

Github: [https://github.com/davelyon](https://github.com/davelyon)

Email: hire at davelyon.net

Website: davelyon.net

I’m a product-minded iOS and api backend developer looking for interesting
teams to work with at any stage of development, from initial prototyping to
late-stage maintenance.

I specialize in identifying and fixing hard-to-find bugs on iOS and have
worked at previous companies to raise crash-free rates dramatically.

For iOS especially, I can help with: Core Data, multi-threading issues (GCD,
NSOperationQueue), memory pressure and general performance issues.

------
meigwilym
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UK (north Wales)

Webdev: Strong understanding of front and back end. I've been making websites
and custom apps for nearly 9 years. Looking to help companies with fresh
developments or just project maintenance.

Technologies: PHP [Laravel5, Symfony2, CodeIgniter, Slim], CMSs like
Wordpress, Drupal, EE. HTML5, CSS3 Javascript [jQuery, Angular, D3, Geo tech],
some Android/Java.

Experienced with multilingual sites.

Quite willing to travel a bit, but not to relocate.

See my website for more info on projects and skills:
[http://meigwilym.com](http://meigwilym.com)

Github has some examples
[http://github.com/meigwilym](http://github.com/meigwilym)

mei.gwilym@gmail.com

[Please, don't add me to your startup's email list - this happens every time]

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote Location: Karachi - Pakistan

I am looking for Web development & __data /html scraping/mining gigs __in
general and Bot Development in particular. Right now willing to take on Bot
Development work related to Facebook Messenger, Telegram and Slack.

Recently I wrote article about writing a Facebook bot in PHP which got an
overwhelming response. Take a look at: [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/develop-
your-first-facebook-mess...](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/develop-your-first-
facebook-messenger-bot-in-php/)

My profile can be found at
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html](http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html)

Email: kadnan at gmail dot com

------
147
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chicago. Remote Preferred.

Dev:

I'm a Clojure developer with a few years experience doing it professionally
full time. I also have an interest in Elixir and am willing to do Elixir at
reduced rates to get more experience under my belt.

* Clojure(script) development - full stack ($75 an hr) * Elixir development ($37.5 an hr)

Business:

* Have an idea for a startup or website? Don't have the technical chops to build it and test the waters? Let's talk. I'll help you prove your idea so that you can raise money to develop your product in house. We'll work together to sketch out an MVP and build it. ($1.5k a week with me doing dev part time)

Marketing:

* Interactive Content Marketing. People are tired of reading the same old rehashed blog posts with same top 10 lists over and over. It's also a lot harder to market in a sea of blog posts and infographics. Let's try something different. I call it interactive content marketing. Instead of building a static piece of content like a blog post, we'll build a useful and free tool that will generate highly qualified leads for you in your target market.

(price negotiable)

Sound interesting? Send me an email.

* Email marketing automation to automatically capture and nurture leads from website visitors to paid customer. If you've built a B2B SaaS business then it's very likely that you're not using email marketing effectively enough. We'll first start by capturing the website visitors that you spend so much time creating content and so much money advertising for. I'll setup your lead capture form with a lead magnet that will start netting you emails. I'll also setup an automated drip email sequence for your list to educate them on your product/services and keep reminding them of who you are.

I guarantee a massive RoI, or your money back.

If any of these services sound interesting to anybody you know, please forward
them to me.

Contact: onefourseven77@gmail.com

------
nissimk
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

Full stack software engineer with 20 years experience.

Let me help you take your systems to the next level. I can do the projects
nobody on your team wants: modify maintenance mode code without requiring a
rewrite; create automated integration testing infrastructure; add analytics
capabilities to your operational systems. What are the pain points your
dev/ops staff doesn't have the time to solve? I will work with you to design
and implement a solution.

nissimk@gmail.com

Relational database: Oracle, MS SQL, Postgresql, Mysql Cache: redis Languages:
Javascript, Python, C# Web: React, redux, knockout, angular Devops: Docker,
ansible Cloud: AWS, DigitalOcean, Azure, GCE OS: Linux and Windows

------
jeff_bruemmer
SEEKING WORK

ROLE: Writer.

LOCATION: New York.

REMOTE: Yes.

WILLING TO RELOCATE: For the right job.

SKILLS: Writing, web dev, management, teaching.

Woke up at 5 a.m. to write before work every day to clinch a three-year
fellowship at a top MFA program for writing (highest-paying, <1% acceptance
rate). Clients and employers say things like "does extraordinarily high
quality work" and "raises the bar high." Helped scale a startup to annual
sales over $250M while earning 100% manager approval rating from anonymous
employee polls. I enjoy cycling, syntax, and strategy, and my sense of humor
is heroic.

Just got back from five months in Buenos Aires working on a novel and teaching
myself how to code. I'm now back in the States and looking for work that
matters.

Cheers.

jeff.bruemmer@gmail.com

------
jontas
SEEKING WORK - New York City / Remote Expert full stack web developer with
experience building and running large websites with millions of users and
processing millions of dollars in transactions. Author of several open source
WordPress plugins with thousands of users. Expert in PHP, MySQL,
JavaScript/Node.js, HTML, CSS, MVC Frameworks (Laravel, Kohana, Symfony),
System Administration (security, load balancing, replication, AWS). Also
experienced with Java, Python, Ruby on Rails. Plenty of references from happy
clients and dozens of high profile projects in my portfolio. Email address: my
HN username @ gmail

------
andrewmb
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote (primarily Shenzhen, China); Las Vegas, San Francisco Bay
Area

We're a boutique product development firm focusing on concept design through
manufacturing and delivery of consumer electronics products. We focus heavily
on low-volume, flexible manufacturing in China Pearl River Delta region.
Another of our particular specialties is precision electromechanical systems,
but we've designed, prototyped, and manufactured systems ranging from
wearables all the way through interactive kiosks and high volume packaging. We
have a lot of experience in helping companies source from China from the
prototype stage.

Email: hello@mecchania.com

------
kaizensoze
SEEKING FREELANCER

Not a direct employer, but this list might help:
[https://github.com/kaizensoze/remote-freelance-
jobs](https://github.com/kaizensoze/remote-freelance-jobs)

------
jtcchan
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver, CA / Remote (GMT -8)

Rails/JS Full Stack Developer; UX/UI Designer

\---------------------------------------------

Tech stack: Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, jQuery, Ruby, HTML/CSS/JavaScript,
Heroku, Git

Availability: I'm currently wrapping up another contract and will be available
starting mid-May.

I'm a full stack developer (4+ years) with a background in UX/UI design (10+
years). I excel at helping others make great product decisions, especially in
the early, exploratory phase.

I've worked in roles as a user researcher, lead designer, product lead, and in
conversion optimization and retention. I have SaaS product management
experiences, trained jr. developers (as head instructor at a leading coding
bootcamp) and have shipped multiple MVPs.

I'm currently working on my startup
[https://dayboard.co/](https://dayboard.co/), and am looking to take on a
project to help fund development. I'm particularly interested in building
software MVPs and am looking to explore React / React Native for my next
project (but am open to other options).

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jtcchan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jtcchan)
Github: [https://github.com/jtcchan](https://github.com/jtcchan)

If you like to see code / UI samples, my email's in my profile. Thanks!

------
koistya
SEEKING WORK: Full-stack web developer since 2001, Microsoft Certified
Professional, Windows Azure Insider, author of Isomorphic Application
Development (Packt), React Starter Kit

    
    
      Location:     Saint Petersburg, Russia (MSK, GMT+3)
      Technologies: Azure/DevOps, .NET/C#, MSSQL/Postgres/SQLite, MongoDB,
                    Node.js/JavaScript/Babel, OAuth, Webpack, Sequelize,
                    React/GraphQL, CSS/SCSS, Mocha/Chai, Material Design
      Profile:      https://www.linkedin.com/in/koistya
      Reviews:      https://www.codementor.io/koistya#/review
      Email:        hello@tarkus.me
    

My recent projects on GitHub:

* [https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-kit](https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-kit) (Node.js, Babel, Webpack, React, GraphQL)

* [https://github.com/kriasoft/babel-starter-kit](https://github.com/kriasoft/babel-starter-kit) (ES2015, JavaScript, Babel, Rollup)

* [https://github.com/membership/membership.db](https://github.com/membership/membership.db) (PostgreSQL, Microsoft SQL Server)

------
danielhooper
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, ON or Remote

I have been developing iOS apps for a year now. I've published my own game and
earlier this year built an on-demand service app for a startup.

Visit [http://danielhooper.ca](http://danielhooper.ca) to see my resume, which
outlines some details of the apps I've built and what specific technologies
went in to them.

Currently getting some bed rest. Emails only please.

Keywords: Objective-C, Obj-C, Swift, iOS, iPhone, iPad

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product or a Facebook Messenger Bot for a
fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
dazsnow
SEEKING WORK

\-------LOCATION-------

China (native English speaker)

\-------REMOTE-------

Yes (3 years fully remote experience)

\-------TECHNOLOGIES-------

* Front-end: JavaScript (Angular/React, Flux, ES2015 + Babel), Advanced CSS (BEM/OOCSS/Namespacing/Low-specificity/LESS/SASS/Stylus/Post CSS), Jade, Coffeescript, Typescript

* Workflow: Grunt/Gulp/Webpack/Make/NPM

* Server-side: Node (Express), SQL/NoSQL, PHP, Apache/Nginx.

* Testing: Karma, Jasmine, Mocha

* UI/UX: Living style guides (auto-generated through documentation & build tools), design in the browser

* Other: HTTP/2, AMP, SSL, SSH, Linux, Service worker, agile project management, Git, SVN, Slack, Hipchat, Github, Bitbucket, Jira, Trello, Heroku, Openshift, Digital Ocean, Cloudflare, experience with team management & training Focus on performance, accessibility, device-agnosticism, scalability, and machine-readability (SEO). Extremely clean code. Good documentation.

\-------RÉSUMÉ/CV-------

[https://yourweb.expert](https://yourweb.expert)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrylsnow](https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrylsnow)

[https://github.com/darryl-snow](https://github.com/darryl-snow)

\-------EMAIL-------

darryl@yourweb.expert

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Reliable, scalable services.

In the past I've run large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it
had a name, and been responsible for servers in Antarctica. I have experience
with a wide range of different Unix tools and technologies, at various levels
of the stack. This gives me the ability—and the perspective—to pick the best
combination of tools for any particular job, rather than simply treating
everything as a nail because all I have is a hammer.

I can help you build a back end for your new web or mobile app, or architect a
scalable platform to power it.

Previous work:

\- School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

\- Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

\- High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations.
(FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

\- Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

\- Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to
interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

\- Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and
virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

\- Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS,
Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Ruby, Go,
Arduino / AVR, Elixir, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
dabent
SEEKING FREELANCER -- Atlanta, GA

Looking for a MySQL DBA to review our current setup, give guidance and provide
a roadmap to clustering.

We need an expert who can mentor our current staff and help us not only ensure
that our current systems are running optimally, but provide a way for us to
get to a high availability/high performance environment eventually.

This will start as a short-term engagement, but could lead to longer term or
even full-time work.

Email in profile...

------
mariusc23
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado, and San Francisco Bay Area, California

Remote: yes

Technologies: javascript (AngularJS, Knockout, React, Backbone, Node), python
(Django, Flask, GAE), SQL, AWS, full stack, UX design, front-end, back-end,
small business, microservices (SOA), Test Driven Development (TDD), mobile web

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency/?s=FE](https://www.uplift.agency/?s=FE)

Email: info@uplift.agency

\---------------

Do you feel like software makes you work harder to get your job done than you
have to? Build quality software for yourself that anticipates your needs as
your business grows.

Are you worried about paying freelancers only to receive low quality work?

We are so confident in our work that we offer a First Milestone Guarantee. If
you’re not completely satisfied working with us, simply don’t pay us.

Ever had to chase freelancers to fix broken pages after the project was done?

We stick around. For 30 days after your project is done, you can count on us
to fix any unexpected issues that arise.

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned! We work to understand your product and take initiative to help your
projects do even better. If you're looking for code-monkeys you're visiting
the wrong zoo. We'll speak up when we think a project is heading in the wrong
direction.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
ss108
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles or remote

Technologies: Python, Javascript, React, C#/.NET

At my previous job, I was a back-end software developer who wrote a lot of
client-side Javascript, worked quite a bit with React, and even wrote a custom
Flux implementation on the fly. I also architected our internal API. Before
that, I was the lead developer for an eCommerce site. I introduced Angular JS
on the front-end and automated stuff on the ops front.

My main strengths are my versatility and quick learning; because I have always
worked at undermanned small companies, I have always worked on all parts of
the stack, from the database up to wiring designs up with Javascript. And I am
notorious at being able to internalize a concept quickly once exposed to it.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/samier-
saeed-9335553a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/samier-saeed-9335553a)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/ss108?tab=repositories](https://github.com/ss108?tab=repositories)

------
hiby007
SEEKING WORK: Remote/Rajkot, India

Has experience building platform for:

## Zidisha Inc. (Y-Combinator - 2014 startup)
[[https://www.zidisha.org/](https://www.zidisha.org/)] ## GridPlay
[[http://gridplay.com/](http://gridplay.com/)] ## AllEvents
[[https://www.allevents.in](https://www.allevents.in)] ## RedditPoll
[redditpoll.com] & more ...

Credits on [http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-
new-...](http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-new-zidisha/)

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Language: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git

Frameworks: Laravel, AngularJs, Twitter-Bootstrap, Slim, ReactJS, React-Native

Tools: PHPStorm, SublimeText, Vagrant, Navicat

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bhargav@levaral.com

------
olebedev
SEEKING WORK: Full-stack web developer, with over 8 years of experience,
specializing in complicated web services, native web apps and infrastructures
for them. Deliver high-quality maintainable applications.

    
    
      Location:   Yekaterinburg, Russia (GMT+5)
      Tech stack: Go(Golang), Javascript(ES2016), Python, Postgres/MongoDB,
                  Redis, RabbitMQ, Sphinx, Elastic search,
                  Node.js, OAuth, Webpack/browserify, React/Redux/Babel, 
                  Backbone, CSS/PostCSS, CRDT/Synchronization
      Profile:    https://github.com/olebedev
      Website:    https://toscale.co
      Email:      oleg@toscale.co
    

Some of my open source projects on GitHub:

* [https://github.com/olebedev/go-starter-kit](https://github.com/olebedev/go-starter-kit)

* [https://github.com/olebedev/go-duktape](https://github.com/olebedev/go-duktape)

* [https://github.com/olebedev/emitter](https://github.com/olebedev/emitter)

Hi, my name is Oleg, looking for new opportunities for compact dev team -
[https://toscale.co](https://toscale.co). We are solving online related
problems for tech companies, startups, and creative agencies. Our rate is nice
and flexible, depending on long or short the contract is. However, long-term
contracts are preferred. I could start as a single developer and the other
from the team with the same skills would join after a couple of months.

Ready to estimate a project and join a briefing with a client for free.

Drop us a line: _how@toscale.co_

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure om)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - Digital Nomad (currently in Germany) - REMOTE, also would
travel

Hey, my name is Sebastian and I've been a freelance web developer for 7+
years. For the past 3 years I've been a digital nomad traveling through
Europe. Currently I reside in Germany. My current area of work includes
everything JavaScript and the rest of the crew: HTML + CSS.

Frontend:

    
    
      * Vanilla JS (ES6), jQuery
      * Backbone, Underscore, Vue.js
      * Mustache, Handlebars
      * Stylus, LESS, Sass
      * Foundation, Bootstrap, Bulma
      * Gulp, Grunt, Bower, Yeoman
    

Backend:

    
    
      * Node.js, NPM
      * Express, Hapi
      * Socket.io, Websockets
      * MongoDB, Redis
      * Git, Git Flow, Ubuntu, Nginx
    

I am the creator of jQAPI ([http://jqapi.com](http://jqapi.com)), have sold a
jQuery Showcase/Blog/Twitter ([http://usejquery.com](http://usejquery.com)).

I attended multiple hackathons (NodeKnockout, RailsRumble, StaticShowdown) - I
finished 3rd at NodeKnockout 2012 in the category Utility/Fun, 1st solo and
2nd overall at StaticShowdown 2016.

My recent project is about the new WebMIDI API (+HTML5 Audio):
[http://midi.space](http://midi.space) (started with my Yeoman Generator:
[https://github.com/mustardamus/generator-
grail](https://github.com/mustardamus/generator-grail))

Check out more of my stuff at [http://akrasia.me](http://akrasia.me) or
[http://github.com/mustardamus](http://github.com/mustardamus). You can find
my mail address in my profile.

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a senior/lead DevOps with 15 years experience tuning & hosting web
applications and I'm on the lookout for something new.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month (yes, PCI) in payments.

\+ Physical platform hosting a large, successful news site for the financial
sector.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Don't try it, you won't get rich.

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn2016@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * implement backup & work flow to avoid using data due to 
          incompetent developers
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
    

Website: [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~8 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Remind, Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket
Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare
time, I fly airplanes. Currently fully booked through the end of June, but I'm
always happy to grab coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado or Remote

We are a 3-person full stack digital agency. We are looking for clients who
have challenging projects and who have the time and money to prioritize
quality execution. Check out our portfolio at
[http://stratosphere.digital](http://stratosphere.digital). Check out our most
recent client project at [http://divvydose.com](http://divvydose.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Python, Ruby,
JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript, WebSockets, AJAX,
MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, iOS, Android, Browser extensions
(Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla, Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java,
Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA

We bid projects or offer hourly/daily/weekly rates.

Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
dpac56
SEEKING WORK: Facebook Marketing/ Paid Customer Acquisition for Digital
Startups

Remote: Yes

Worked with e-commerce startups for digital marketing (specializing in
Facebook Marketing).

Skills: Facebook Marketing, Email Marketing, Funnel Creation for digital
products.

Technologies: Seeking work for digital marketing, but I have done projects in
Swift, Mobile App Design (Sketch 3), UI/UX Design

Contact me: deepak@withstartups.com

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Travel Welcome

We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps.

=== What we do ===

\+ Product Design and Discovery

\+ UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\+ Front-end Web: HTML5, JavaScript / ES6, Sass, React.js

\+ Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

\+ iOS and Android - Native and React Native

=== How we do it ===

\+ On day one we sit down with our clients for a product discovery phase. We
wireframe your entire application and follow with a full set of high-fidelity
mockups before a line of code is written.

\+ Once our engineering team gets to work, you're providing constant feedback
as part of our weekly sprints and daily updates.

\+ While other development teams may take your project and disappear for a few
months, at Bitmatica we work with you every step along the way to ship a
product you love.

=== Latest projects include ===

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's product and homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

=== Get in touch!===

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

hello@bitmatica.com

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK

I am available to work about 15-20 hours per week. I have been doing web
application development in Django for the past 5 years. I love to solve
problems which makes life easier for the users. Recently, did SEO optimization
for Capybara SEO SAC, of the website dincorsa.com

Wordpress - Recently helped clustox.com with performance optimization. Reduced
the loading time from about 25 seconds to about 7 seconds.

Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Django, Javascript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani)

Github: [http://github.com/vishalsodani/](http://github.com/vishalsodani/) (
most of my contributions have been related to text )

Website: [http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-
experience/](http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-experience/)

Email: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
formula_ninguna
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: currently in SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Clojure, C#, Rust;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, C, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me (at) gildedhonour /dot/ com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://www.gildedhonour.com](http://www.gildedhonour.com) (CV,
contacts), [http://www.alexmaslakov.com](http://www.alexmaslakov.com)

======================

I'm Alex.

I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last 6 years.
In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine learning,
etc and this has become one more area I'm interested in.

My rate is $35/h with money back guarantee or pay after the result has been
seen. If you have plenty of work I can give you a discount. I don't just do
programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most appropriate tool
and technology.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK - Bucharest or REMOTE

Experienced Data Scientist.

Keywords: Apache Spark, scaling algorithms.

Well-versed in digging through data to find key insights and curating a
compelling story from complex analyses, passionate about delving into data
from different systems, at different timescales, and in complex formats to
uncover hidden relationships.

Machine Learning knowledge acquired from personal experimentation with Spark:
Linear / Logistic Regression, Decision Trees, NaiveBayes, Alternating Least
Squares (Recommender Systems), TF-IDF

Professional Background (formerly): ETL Developer / Traditional DWHs /
Kimball's Methodology

Computer Science Skills / Core: Data Structures, Algorithms, Functional
Programming Paradigm, Relational Databases

Big Data Framework / Core: Spark

Big Data / Other: Apache Kafka => Spark Streaming from Kafka topics

Source Control: GitHub

Source Control / Other: BitBucket

DevOps / Other: Docker / DockerHub

Programming Languages / Core: Python, Scala

Programming Language / Other: Haskell

Keen interest in experimenting with open-source Big Data technologies.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 15 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Ember, although I'm comfortable on a variety of
platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and
a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team
member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
have created websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety
of companies including startups, artists, architects and non-profit
organizations. In addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of
font-end and back-end web development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, PHP, Django, MySQL,
Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx, Git,
Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland(at)gmail.com

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK: Brand & Technology Strategist, Developer

NYC / Remote

Business-minded developer and branding expert who helps technology and service
companies create an online presence that actually generates revenue.

Specialties: Front-end development, mobile, chat bots (see:
[https://medium.com/@adamqureshi/are-chatbots-the-future-
of-m...](https://medium.com/@adamqureshi/are-chatbots-the-future-of-mobile-
messaging-25cfff8cccbd#.j2c2n4fj6)), design, and branding.

Technologies:HTML/CSS/JS Python, Rails, JavaScript, Java, C#, Swift.

Recent work: [http://ch.qureshimedia.com/](http://ch.qureshimedia.com/),
[http://servesys.net/](http://servesys.net/), [http://surveil-
lens.com/](http://surveil-lens.com/)

Contact me about your project: contact@qureshimedia.com

------
pbnjay
SEEKING WORK - Remote or North Carolina (NC)

Location: Charlotte, NC

Full-stack software engineer and data scientist, over 20 years experience with
both code and databases, and extensive research experience in data
analysis/integration projects. Contact info found in my profile.

I'm primarily a backend Go developer nowadays (3+ years full-time experience),
lots of experience with Python also (5+ years full-time), but I also do C/C++,
Java (and Android), Obj-C/Swift (iOS/OSX apps) and PHP begrudgingly.
Data/analysis tasks I generally stick to SQL, R and other standard tools.

I've been writing code for nearly 20 years now, with lots of experience
debugging and cleaning up messy integrations. I'm happy to help whatever your
situation.

\---

I have a good friend recently part of the mass IBM layoff with substantial
(+17y) Informix expertise who can help with any kind of database design and
performance issues. He is willing to come on site as necessary.

~~~
cprayingmantis
Hey there is your friend in NC? If so there's a Senior DBA position open at
the company I work for in Wilmington, NC.

~~~
pbnjay
Not in NC, and I don't see Informix in the description so he probably wouldn't
be interested anyway. Thanks for letting me know though!

------
the_engineer
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Spent 5 years in Boston studying Elec. Engineering & Comp Sci at MIT and
working, 5 years in the SF Bay Area working.

No longer in the US (to be closer to family) but have no problem matching US
timezones for the right opportunity.

Languages/frameworks/technologies used in the past include Python, C++, Java,
JavaScript, Ruby, PHP, web (Django, Flask, Rails, Bootstrap, some Ember.js),
Android, Qt, ARM-based embedded systems, PostgreSQL/MySQL, PCB designs using
Eagle etc.

Highly interested in work that touches on physics/other forms of engineering
(Mech E & Automotive, Biomedical, Civil/Structural, materials etc).

Also interested in creating nice looking UIs in general (can do some design
work using GIMP). Now learning React.js.

For any electronics work, I can design, build and test circuits locally then
have them fabricated in the US or China.

Primarily looking for a short internship (say 3 - 6 months ).

engineering.devotee (-at- gmail).

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (Remote; live in Connecticut)

WordPress!

Developer and designer (5+ years), work out of my own shop, Heta.co.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server (Ubuntu) as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Foundation,
Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Sifter for issue tracking, Slack to
keep in touch with clients. Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
zrgiu_
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel OK

Location: Mountain View, CA

Specialty: Android, senior level

I have 8 years of experience in Android - I started working with it the day it
officially went out of beta. I'm one of the first 100 people to ever publish
an app for Android, and the first to publish an In-App Purchase. I've worked
on a wide-range of apps with all kinds of technologies, from simple lists &
galleries, google maps integration (gps, location, navigation), to complex
Bluetooth 4.0 LE enabled smart home apps.

Previous work:

\- Lead Android engineer at a YC startup (Circle)

\- Lead Android & founder at a smart home startup (AnyMote)

\- Lead Android & founder at a security startup (40+ mil users, acquired in
'11)

\- LAMP stack, AWS (EC2, S3, ELB & more), scripting & similar when the job
requires it

If you need someone to get a prototype started quickly or get your app off the
ground very quickly, using the latest tech & guidelines, reach out to me at
sergiu@colortiger.com

------
steadicat
SEEKING WORK - SF or remote

Former Facebook UI Engineer and communication designer. 18+ years web
development and design experience.

I've worked as a freelancer on projects ranging from full-stack web
engineering all the way to brand design. My specialty is React.js, being one
of the earliest adopters within Facebook (before it was open-source).

Email: hn@attardi.org

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote (I'm fine with travelling but different
rates than usual apply in that case).

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm well versed in JavaScript, HTML5 and many other web-related technologies.
I'm an experienced, long-time Java developer and I know a fair bit about RDBMS
as well, particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

In the past 3 years I've been developing AngularJS applications (started with
Angular 2 recently) with by Java / Spring back-ends and PostgreSQL databases.
These applications included complex data analysis and data visualization
(using D3.js, NVD3, Chart.js).

Website (contact): [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK with over 5 years of experience.
I'm currently working with HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), JS (Backbone, React,
jQuery), PHP and MySQL.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself
on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high
quality work.

I'd love to learn more about your business and jump into some large projects
but I'm open to all opportunities, those that use my skill set or require me
to learn something new.

To get an idea of what I'm about check out my blog and GitHub (links are
below). If you'd like to work together please get in touch.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [https://www.chrispattle.com](https://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [https://github.com/pattle](https://github.com/pattle)

------
up_and_up
<<<<<<<>>>>>>> FEATLABS.COM <<<<<<<>>>>>>>

SEEKING WORK - Michigan / Remote

Senior Developer with 10+ years experience and excellent communication skills

Portfolio: >>>>>> [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/) <<<<<<

Notables:

* Midwest billing rates (hourly, weekly, monthly)

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps with React, Backbone or your choice

* 3rd party API integrations, Financial Services, Ecommerce, Recurrent Billing, Calendars, Twilio/SMS

* Postgres, Mysql, MongoDB Administration, AWS etc

* MVP/prototypes - Innovative product development skills

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

Email: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

<<<<<<<>>>>>>> <<<<<<<>>>>>>> <<<<<<<>>>>>>>

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native/Front-end, with extensive experience
building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce marketplaces.
I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin
experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details
are below. Here're some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit * [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

iPhone / iPad, Android, Apple TV & Apple watch apps. Also API's and web stuff
if you like! I'm a generalist/full stack mobile & web app dev. I mostly
specialise in iOS & Android apps these days, as well as building out API's if
required - and the website too, why not.

Recent work has included a cross-platform white label app and backend serving
over a thousand individual apps & counting, a tablet app (iPad & Android) for
overseas college students to browse matching courses/view media from
prospective universities, an automotive social network app for iOS & Android.

Happy to supply links & more details on request - my contact info is in my
profile.

Techblast: JS, PHP, Titanium, PhoneGap, React Native, Codeigniter, Laravel,
HTML, CSS, node, Wordpress, AWS, Parse.

I'm UK based.

------
Vitaly
SEEKING WORK - Berlin or remote

Rails, Nodejs, JS/Coffeescript, React, Backbone/Marionette, Erlang/Elixir

Rails since 2005

more then 20 years of experience from Linux kernel drivers to web apps.

We did more then 100 projects since 2005, with many successful startups and
bigger companies. I have a lot of experience helping startups from early
stages to production. Can help with defining the product, scope for the MVP,
and general advice on how to increase your chances of success.

[https://github.com/vitaly/](https://github.com/vitaly/)

[https://github.com/astrails/](https://github.com/astrails/)

[http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner](http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner)

Skype: vitaly.k

Phone: ‭+49 152 09235503‬

Email: vitaly@astrails.com

------
namsral
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Location: nearby Amsterdam

Resumé: [http://www.namsral.com/resume](http://www.namsral.com/resume)

Tech: Python, Go(Golang), Objective-C, Elixir, JavaScript, Bash/Posix shells,
HTTP/REST, PostgreSQL, Redis, HTML/CSS, Linux, NixOS, CoreOS

Website: [http://www.namsral.com/skills](http://www.namsral.com/skills)

GitHub: [https://github.com/namsral](https://github.com/namsral)

Email: lars at namsral.com

I'm a freelance senior software developer working on backend web services. I
am a certified Linux professional and have 14 years experience in developing
software ranging from iOS apps to backend services.

If you are interested in working with me, email me at lars at namsral.com.

------
bendyorke
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Austin, TX & Amsterdam, NL
      Remote: Only
      Site: bendyorke.com
      Contact: bendyorke at gmail
      Technologies: JavaScript (React, React Native, Node) | Clojure (Reagent, Compojure) | Ruby (Sinatra, Rails)
    

ABOUT ME

    
    
      Full-stack developer with a penchant for the front-end.
      React.js expert with 2 years professional experience.
      Curious George - I love new challenges, technologies, solutions, and ways of thinking.
      Many excellent references. :)
    

I'll be moving around between then US and Europe over the next few months, so
I'm only looking for Remote positions at the moment. That being said, I have
plenty of experience working remotely, and will have reliable internet at all
times.

------
martinc
SEEKING WORK

Location: New York, NY Remote: Yes

Digital project manager/product manager with eighteen years’ experience
developing and delivering successful marketing technology solutions for large
consumer brands as well as startups.

Specialties: iOS/Android apps, AWS, web applications, retail/e-commerce
platforms, content management systems (CMS), analytics, social media, content
strategy, inbound marketing, multivariate testing, marketing automation,
personalization, SEO, PPC and eCRM.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martincrockett](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martincrockett)

Website: [http://www.martincrockett.com/](http://www.martincrockett.com/)

------
robertnealan
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Currently based in San Francisco)

UI/UX Designer & Frontend Developer with a penchant for designing and building
clean, responsive websites and web applications. I most often work with
clients from concept through shipping the product, but can also integrate into
specific roles where needed.

Currently working extensively with a combination of SCSS/Less, Backbone, and
MarionetteJS. Most recently have started working with React/React Native on a
side project and loving it.

Portfolio - [http://atomidesign.com](http://atomidesign.com)

Founder of Designers Who Code - [http://dwc.io](http://dwc.io)

More recent work can be sent by email upon request.

Contact: rob@atomidesign.com

------
shuzchen
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / Las Vegas area

I'm a generalist with a vast amount of experience working with web
technologies. I am capable of doing system admin and orchestration (ansible is
my favorite), backend code (I prefer django and tornado) and frontend UI work
(who isn't using react nowadays). I also have non-professional experience
doing games and mobile apps. I'm a big fan of android and I've done a lot of
native and non-native (cordova, kivy, react-native, love2d) things with
android. I have a lot of experience with building consumer crypto products (my
current and previous full time jobs are at security product companies).

contact: shu DOT chen AT freelancedreams DOT com

------
FigBug
SEEKING WORK

Victoria, BC, Canada Remote work ok

Motus Design Group (www.motusdesign.ca) Small contracting/consulting company
looking for work

4 Engineers: Mechanical, Electrical, Firmware, Software

    
    
      3D printing, design for injection moulding
      Design of sensor systems, instrumentation amplifiers
      Rapid turn PCB fabrication and populating
      Firmware for AVR, ARM, dsPIC
      Desktop & Mobile software (Qt, iOS, JUCE)
      Audio digital signal processing
    

[https://www.instagram.com/motusdesigngroup/](https://www.instagram.com/motusdesigngroup/)

[http://motusdesign.ca/](http://motusdesign.ca/)

roland@motusdesign.ca

------
drakenot
SEEKING WORK - USA, Remote

We are two iOS developers who do full-time work for a large Fortune 500
company, developing their flagship apps.

If you are looking for two solid iOS developers to help work on your app, we
are looking to pickup some freelance iOS work.

Email: halfword.software@gmail.com

------
roybarberuk
o~ _~o~_ ~o~ _~o~_ ~o~ _~o~_ ~o~ _~o~_ ~o~ _~o~_ ~o~ _~o~_ ~o~ _~

SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance UX/UI Web Designer/Front End Developer based
in London(UK) Previous work includes Google, Nestle, Fox's, Glenfiddich etc

Can design and build full proof of concepts from UX to design to front end
functional code.

Work: [http://dribbble.com/roy](http://dribbble.com/roy) or visit
[https://roybarber.com](https://roybarber.com)

Any questions or enquiries? email: hi@roybarber.com

o~_~o~ _~o~_ ~o~ _~o~_ ~o~ _~o~_ ~o~ _~o~_ ~o~ _~o~_ ~o~ _~o~_ ~

------
jurymatic
SEEKING FREELANCER Location: Bay Area, Remote OK

Back-end: nginx/postgre/redis/celery/django

Front-end: mezzanine/bootstrap/websockets

Fledgling B2B legal tech startup in SF in need of a full stack Python
developer. Experience with complex asynchronous scraping is a plus (we're
eschewing Scrapy in favor of rolling our own). Opportunities for machine
learning work in the future.

Would consider a co-founder/first hire if local, interested, and the fit is
right. Have an MVP and customers willing to pay good money at very high
margins. We're solving a well-defined problem. This is a profit, not growth,
oriented business. Currently trying to raise a proper seed round.

info@jurymatic.com

------
pmontra
SEEKING WORK

Location: Milan, Italy

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not in the immediate future

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, AngularJS, HTML5, iOS and Android
(native or Ionic), WordPress, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB. We're adding Elixir
to the mix.

We're a team of professionals well versed in many technologies. We create
teams according to the needs of customers. My resume at
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pmontrasio](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pmontrasio)
Some public code at
[https://github.com/pmontrasio?tab=repositories](https://github.com/pmontrasio?tab=repositories)

paolo.montrasio @ connettiva.eu

------
buildbuildbuild
SEEKING WORK - Engineering and Sales - NYC or Remote

Senior Software Engineer seeking ~20hrs/week. I'm the odd guy that also loves
sales tasks in moderation. My weapons of choice are Ruby, Javascript, and an
AWS stack, but I consider myself a fast-learning polyglot. I am currently
learning Elixir.

14 years in engineering, 6 years managing teams, deep early-stage experience,
comfortable with sales & wearing many of the hats.

I love both engineering and the business side (pitching, basic accounting,
defining processes, business development).

Favorite gigs: Prototypes, supplementing existing teams' velocity, civic/non-
profit projects, teams which feel like family.

Let's release!

emerson@letterboxes.org

------
mapster
SEEKING WORK

Location: Davis, CA or REMOTE or Onsite

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Interactive maps, mapbox, GIS analysis, google maps api, etc

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-
erichsen-6752573](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-erichsen-6752573)

Email: christen.erichsen at gmail.com

Looking to work on any geospatial project or task. Over 15 years GIS analysis,
web mapping, big data and environmental engineering experience. I also develop
geospatial models for business intelligence and engineering. Very flexible and
quick-ish learner.

Currently consulting through [http://icomaps.com](http://icomaps.com)

------
nick_urban
SEEKING WORK

Location: Portland, OR or REMOTE.

Sr. Ruby on Rails/JS/Full Stack developer with 10+ years experience. I
specialize in software architecture and development processes (TDD, CI/CD,
DevOps).

I have a humanities background and I run a business, so I understand the big
picture both in terms of ideas and in terms of business priorities.

Former Sr. Consultant at ThoughtWorks. Former Chief Engineer of Bespoke Post.

You can hire me or one of my partner developers.

Company: [https://arch.digital](https://arch.digital) Personal:
[http://www.nickurban.com](http://www.nickurban.com) Email: nick@arch.digital

------
bigyanshr
SEEKING WORK, Waltham MA, Remote

Hours per week: 15 to 20.

Technologies: Drupal and Wordpress theming and module development, ASP.NET, C#
and Java desktop applications, Common LISP development

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bigee](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bigee)

Email: bigyanshr at gmail.com

I'm a full stack web developer looking for interesting freelance
opportunities. I've been working with ASP.NET for over 2 years now and PHP
(Drupal and Wordpress) for more than 3 years. I have helped quite a few
clients through odesk to get their job done. I am a quick learner and am
excited to work on other stacks.

------
spoiledtechie
SEEKING WORK Fairfax, VA Remote: YES Willing to Relocate: NO Tech: Android,
iOS, C#, .NET, WPF, Java, API and webservices

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-
pio/2/595/4a](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-pio/2/595/4a)

Email: pio.scott with gmail

I have experience with creating MVPs, CRMs, full apps, enhancements, testing
and maintenance/bug fixing.

About me: I am a single developer, but have the ability to grow the team
quickly with people within my network. I have 12 years experience with
programming and can start work today.

I have experience with: * App Design/User Experience * Cross platform * Java *
Objective-C * C#/Xamarin/.NET * Angular, Knockout, Jquery * Android, WP, iOS

Public Portfolio: Roller Derby Nation: Team Management for roller derby
[https://rdnation.com/](https://rdnation.com/) Windows Phone App for RDNation:
[http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/rdnation/dc5d030...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/rdnation/dc5d030..). Android Penalty Timer for Roller Derby:
[http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/rdnation/dc5d030...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/rdnation/dc5d030..). Android App for RDNation:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.RDNation.D...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.RDNation.D..).
WPF Scoreboard App for Roller Derby: [https://rdnation.com/roller-derby-
scoreboard](https://rdnation.com/roller-derby-scoreboard) Swinton Report: News
Aggregation for the US. [http://swintonreport.com/](http://swintonreport.com/)
Lofty List: Lead Generation Service for businesses
[http://loftylist.com/](http://loftylist.com/)

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Note: Due to my current bandwidth, I can only provide up to 10 hours a week.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe CS,
Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI Prototyping,
Grunt

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
scttnlsn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Ithaca, NY)

I’m a full-stack developer with experience designing application architecture,
building front-end applications, and backend services. Most of my freelance
career has involved working with companies and teams to deliver web and mobile
applications using a variety of languages, tools and frameworks.

Technologies I’m most familiar with:

Backend: Ruby, Clojure, Postgres, Node, Linux

Front-end: JavaScript, ClojureScript, React, native iOS

Contact: scott@scottnelson.co

[http://scottnelson.co](http://scottnelson.co)

[http://github.com/scttnlsn](http://github.com/scttnlsn)

------
twog
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE

Im looking for a backend developer who has a strong background in Ruby on
Rails to work develop an API. You will be working with a talented frontend &
design team working on our ember frontend + iOS application.

An ideal candidate would be someone who understands building startups with
urgency, a good communicator, and who takes pride in their code.

Please email me with your Portfolio/Github/Apps in production links, as well
as your location. This is a fulltime contract position for at least the next
4-6 months, with the opportunity to turn into a fulltime job (if you want)

tonigemayel(at)gmail.com

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK (Freelance) - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely.

15 years in software industry in development and consulting.

iOS/OS X developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and RubyMotion.

Example experience: been the sole tech guy (part-time) for a startup, building
both backend and front end for main iOS app, API as well as supplementary
tools.

Also interested in running in-person training for iOS app development for
developer and non-developer, separate classes. 10-15 person in a class. Email
for details.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
akrakesh
I'm a web and mobile designer SEEKING WORK

Experience: 5 years (6 months in a startup)

Technologies/Skills: \- UI & UX design for web, iOS and Android \- Information
architecture \- Interaction design \- Visual design \- Icon design \- Branding
\- HTML & CSS

Location: India

Remote work: Yes (only remote; no onsite)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER, NYC, and remote work is a possibility. BIG DATA ARCHITECT
/ DATA MAPPING GIG. I'm working with a start up in the fintech space. I need a
data architect who has experience in the AML space. Buzz words: BIG Data –
DATA LAKE Hadoop, HDFS, Map Reduce, PIG, Hive, HBase, Phoenix, HCatalog,
Sqoop, Hortonworks HDP 2.2, Oozie, shell scripts, Spark, Cassandra, MongoDB
datalake. Providing business data mapping for AML. also help me with ETL/ELT
process. EMAIL: adamqureshi(at)gmail.com subject"BDA" via HN. Banking AML.

------
mbotos
SEEKING WORK - Philadelphia, PA or REMOTE

100,000 sales and marketing customers want to integrate your SaaS with
Salesforce. I make that happen so you can focus on growing your startup.

As a 2012 Salesforce MVP, I literally wrote the book on best practices while
building a local developer community. Past clients include Eventbrite,
Zendesk, and Hershey. You'll work with me directly as your onshore expert.

[http://alvorden.com](http://alvorden.com)

[https://github.com/mbotos](https://github.com/mbotos)

matthew@alvorden.com

------
_query
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Technologies: rails, android, react, php, docker, git

Website: [https://www.mpscholten.de/](https://www.mpscholten.de/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/mpscholten](https://github.com/mpscholten)

Email: marcphilipscholten@gmail.com

I'm a full stack developer from germany. I love playing with exciting new
technologies. At the moment I’m working mostly with web technologies like
react, rails, php and also do android app development. Sounds interest? Just
send me a short mail, let's talk :)

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bangalore, India

Technologies: Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, Jquery, AngularJS, VueJS

Backend: PHP, Laravel, CodeIgniter, MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch,
BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached

Others: Good Photoshop skills, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions and
Atom editor plugins.

Workflow: Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower, Composer

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/xxcnkqs0tn1hs79/Vivek-Gupta-
Resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xxcnkqs0tn1hs79/Vivek-Gupta-Resume.pdf)

Email: mail+fl@vivekgupta.com

~~~
keviv
Open for fixed price projects and hourly price ($25 an hour).

------
dmilicic
SEEKING WORK - Remote

WHO: I am an Android/Ruby-on-Rails consultant and contractor. I build web and
mobile apps for startups, SMEs and larger enterprises.

Some of my more prominent clients include Bellabeat, Ericsson and Paul
Scherrer Institute.

STATUS: I'm currently booked till September but am willing to talk about
potential projects.

Github: [https://github.com/dmilicic](https://github.com/dmilicic) Website:
[http://www.kodelabs.co/](http://www.kodelabs.co/)

CONTACT: dario.milicic@gmail.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK: EDINBUGH UK OR REMOTE

Résumé/CV: Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

Summary:

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- Web app development: Node.js, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery), Python
(Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- Mobile app development: Android, iOS, PhoneGap

\- Cloud hosting: Heroku, AWS, Google

\- Productivity improvements: Introducing test suites, source control, staging
environments and continuous integration into team workflows.

\- SEO services

------
jstanley
SEEKING WORK - Bristol, UK or REMOTE

I blog here: [http://incoherency.co.uk/blog/](http://incoherency.co.uk/blog/)

I specialise in making existing software faster, and building MVPs for
startups.

Apart from that, I am a strong developer and can do whatever work you need
doing. I work quickly and precisely.

I used to work full-time at Netcraft writing the phishing site
detection+classification system. I still work there part-time but now take on
client work as well.

Please email james@incoherency.co.uk and let's talk.

------
ammmir
SEEKING FREELANCER - Seoul, South Korea or REMOTE

We’re looking for a JavaScript UI engineer who is well versed in React, JSX,
ES6, HTML5, CSS3, etc. to implement the UI of a desktop app built with the
Electron framework. The app has already been designed and we’re now looking
for some help on the UI implementation side to make things look beautiful.
Experience with CSS animations would be a huge plus!

Please email inquiries AT pilvy DOT com with your portfolio, GitHub, or
anything else that showcases your work. Thanks for looking!

------
papaver
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, C#, Obj-C, Java, Scala, Python, Mel, SQL, Lua, Bash,
Ruby, Javascript, PHP

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/moiz-merchant-
ab53b91](https://www.linkedin.com/in/moiz-merchant-ab53b91)

a decade of experience working in several industries on several platforms... a
true generalist with experience working in over a dozen languages in
production over the last ten years... ability to pickup technology with ease.

most recently working with scala and play.

------
espeed
SEEKING WORK

Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes, Preferred

Technologies: Python, Clojure, Gremlin, TinkerPop, Graph DBs, Google Cloud,
Polymer, Build your Web MVP/prototype

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesthornton](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesthornton)

Email: james@jamesthornton.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/espeed](https://github.com/espeed)

Website: [http://electricspeed.com](http://electricspeed.com)

------
wilsonfiifi
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

CV / Résumé:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/johnwilson](http://registry.jsonresume.org/johnwilson)

Github: [https://github.com/johnwilson](https://github.com/johnwilson)

Backend web developer. My languages of choice are python and go(lang). I also
have experience with javascript (both client and server).

Get in touch if you need a developer with my skill set. I especially like to
work on your MVP projects!

------
particleswarm
SEEKING WORK

\--LOCATION--

USA

\--REMOTE--

Yes - exclusively so.

\--TECHNOLOGIES / WHAT I DO--

Java/Groovy, Grails, Python, R, Octave, Big Data -( Hadoop, Spark, Storm,
etc.), Semantic Web, Postgres, Machine Learning - (Mahout, SystemML), AWS,
Linux

\--EXPERIENCE--

15 years of experience designing and building software systems across multiple
domains. Primary focus is back-end /server-side development and
infrastructure, but I can also do some limited front-end development using
HTML, CSS, Javascript and the like, in a pinch.

\--LINKEDIN / GITHUB / CV--

Please request via email. particleswarmguy@gmail.com

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - NYC Area - Remote

I can help prototype new ideas, research technologies/trends, extend/maintain
an existing system, or quickly build out a one-off microsite. I can work solo
or in teams with equal ease. I'm a full stack programmer primarily using C#
for backend work, but can provide support for other common languages like PHP.

Portfolio - [http://wetzdev.com/](http://wetzdev.com/)

Email - my user name on gmail

------
mbelsky
SEEKING WORK

Location: Russia (GMT +3)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, iOS

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1o7JhqqjxwWqcpsPtWm-
OnyqT...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1o7JhqqjxwWqcpsPtWm-
OnyqTkdQ1OHT8Um1ioByD85Q/edit#)

Email: public.belsky at gmail dot com

    
    
        Hello! My name is Maxim and I provide mobile solutions for any size businesses. 
        I specialize in native Android and iOS applications development.

------
joaopribs
SEEKING WORK

Bachelor in Computer Science, full-stack software developer. Worked with
clients from startup to Fortune 500 companies.

Back-end: Java (7 years), Ruby on Rails (4 years), PHP (10 years)

Front-end: Javascript (10 years), jQuery (5 years), CSS (10 years)

Location: Brazil

Remote only. Willing to travel, but not relocate.

Site: [http://jpribeiro.com.br](http://jpribeiro.com.br)

Email: joao [at] jpribeiro.com.br

Fluent in both English and Portuguese.

4 years experience in working remotely, so I'm very comfortable with self-
management.

------
andys627
SEEKING WORK

Reno, NV or remote. Partial on site would be ok for west coast.

Full stack Javascript engineer. Around 6 years of experience with companies
ranging from startups to US Government. Lately, I've been doing a lot of work
with Javascript single page apps (specifically Angular 1 and React). Other
technologies: Node, Express, Restify, PHP, AWS, MySQL, Postgresql, Mongo,
Cordova, responsive html/css.

Github: www.github.com/andypandy

Portfolio: www.andrewsamuelsen.com

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Cell: 775-721-2242

------
kfrz
SEEKING WORK

Location: Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA

Remote: Yes, have done it before

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, PHP, C#, HTML/CSS, Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/8SDXbB](https://goo.gl/8SDXbB)

Email: kfrz.code@gmail.com

I spend my days freelancing as a Rails developer, I've worked in .NET on a
classic Agile team as well. I'm comfortable remote or in-office, and would
love a place that is willing to nurture my further education as a developer.

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Manchester, UK and Remote

I'm a Full Stack Developer. Would like to work on a Vue.js project!

* Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu, Memcached, Redis, Twitter API, Pusher API

* JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Gulp.js, Git, Continuous Integration, AWS, S3, CloudFront

* HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[http://chrisloftus.co](http://chrisloftus.co)

Contact: chrisloft a.t. gmail to talk about your project.

~~~
DenisM
Couldn't find any interactive app examples in your portfolio, can't even
click-through to the sites.

~~~
chrishn
Added a couple. Unfortunately, I can't link to all.

------
hcnt
SEEKING WORK - Germany - REMOTE

Hi, I'm Headchant! I am a Software Developer and consultant with 8 years of
software industry experience.

I love to work with Node.js, Angular2, C#, Lua, noSQL and more...

Currently I have 10-15 hours a week available for freelancing. Contact me if
you are looking for web development.

More information: [http://www.headchant.com](http://www.headchant.com)

E-Mail: headchant@headchant.com

------
lj3
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

Are you looking for a full stack JS expert to build your next single page
webapp? I'm your guy. I'm knowledgeable about the entire JS stack including
(but not limited to) Angular, Angular 2.0, React, node.js, grunt, gulp and a
partridge in a pear tree. I also do Angular 1 to Angular 2 conversions.

For more information, contact _@lj3.me and we'll set up a time to chat.

------
madradavid
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Django, Android, Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://madradavid.com/](https://madradavid.com/)

Email: david@madradavid.com

I spend my days freelancing as a Django developer, experience building Fintech
and Bitcoin
([https://github.com/madra/bitscrow](https://github.com/madra/bitscrow))
Applications.

------
ottorobotto
SEEKING WORK

Location: Paris, France

Remote: OK

Willing to travel within Europe, but not to relocate.

I'm a generalist full stack developer mostly focused on developing webapps
with Javascript at the moment (React, Node.js and Meteor), HTML5, CSS
(Bootstrap), MySQL and MongoDB. I also have experience developing with C on
embedded controllers, C# and Java. I'm a native English speaker.

Contact: alexander.ottenhoff+hn@gmail.com

------
tajim
SEEKING WORK (Remote)

WordPress!

Developer with 7 years of experience making custom WordPress Themes, WP based
sites, PSD to WP conversion. Specialized in Woocommerce and EDD themes.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Bootstrap.

email me at tajim [at] zokimo dot com

portfolio available at [http://taj.im/](http://taj.im/)

------
lookuprecursion
Seeking Work

Location: New York, New York, willing to relocate, or REMOTE Remote: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, JQuery, Angular, Flask, Python

Resume: [http://arverma.me/resume.pdf](http://arverma.me/resume.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/arvvvs](https://github.com/arvvvs)

Email: averma2 [at] binghamton dot edu

Website: arverma.me

------
callida
SEEKING FREELANCER We are looking for a Django/Python developer Must have:
Django experience, AWS familiarity Desired: iOS and Android experience.
Location: New York, NY in Union Square. This assignment cannot be done
remotely. Contact: Please email careers at callidaenergy dot com Thanks.

------
apineda
SEEKING WORK: UX Developer / Business Analyst

Toronto / Remote

Worked with enterprise for UX implementations, e-commerce with business
analysis and project management and reporting, startups with angular/js
implementations.

Specialties: Business Analysis, UX, Team building.

Technologies:HTML/CSS, JavaScript, PHP, C#

Recent work: alexpineda.ca

Contact me about your project: alex@alexpineda.ca

------
webjac
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Location: Orlando, FL

Resumé: [http://www.namsral.com/resume](http://www.namsral.com/resume)

Tech: UX UI Design, WordPress, HTML, CSS, jQuery, PHP, Branding, Presentations

Website: [http://webjac.com](http://webjac.com)

Email: james at webjac.com

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: London or Remote

Remote: Yes

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have worked with both Objective-C and
Swift. [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to get in
touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
a-seeing-cue
SEEKING WORK

Computer vision and machine learning engineer

Location: Los Angeles, CA or REMOTE or Onsite

Remote: Yes

Image recognition, object detection, segmentation, and tracking, text
extraction (OCR). Machine learning. Medical image analysis.

Technologies: C/C++, python, Java. Tensor Flow, Caffe, OpenCV, dlib.

Email: cgoriousc at gmail.com

------
slysf
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA or REMOTE or Onsite

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Rails/Ruby, MySQL/Postgres, Redis, Mongo, Erlang, GIS systems,
SOLR, massive scale.

Email: sylvain dot niles at gmail dot com

I'm open to many types of engagements from helping with specific problems to
large scale projects.

------
dataentryagency
SEEKING WORK

I provide data entry services for WordPress/Drupal CMS, manual typing of text
from images and more. Please visit
[http://dataentry.agency/](http://dataentry.agency/)

------
burningsquare
Seeking work Graphic Designer Portland,OR Will work remote.
www.burningsquare.com

All of the contact details and work samples are on my website. Check out my
work and get a hold of me if I would be a good fit for your project. Thanks!

------
kristoffer
SEEKING WORK - remote

I do embedded software of all kinds. Bare metal, RTOS, Linux (including
kernel/driver work).

Experience from semiconductor (SoC vendor), aerospace, telecom and imaging.

se.linkedin.com/in/kristofferglembo

kristofferglembo at gmail dot com

------
logn
SEEKING WORK - United States - Remote Only

Expert in web crawling, scraping, Selenium, and automated testing.

[https://machinepublishers.com/about](https://machinepublishers.com/about)

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
kinsman
SEEKING WORK

Location: Houston, Tx or REMOTE or Onsite

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Angular, React, Java, Android, Php

Email: hello at hipoctop.us

Website: [http://hipoctop.us/](http://hipoctop.us/)

------
techaddict009
Seeking Work:

We are team of 12 developers & designers. We can build your MVP for around
7777 USD for more checkout
[https://startuppixel.com/](https://startuppixel.com/)

Team:

1 - Android

1 - iOS (Swift)

2 - Laravel

2 - Node.JS

2 - React.JS

2 - Designer

2 - SEO/Marketing

------
ejcx
SEEKING WORK - SF, DC, Seattle, NY, and Remote.

Application Security on all layers of the stack, Security Engineering, and
security engineering at a massive scale.

You can contact me at evan@twiinsen.com

------
justintocci
SEEKING WORK - Fort Worth/Irving/Plano - local or remote

Web and Desktop Business Applications. Especially ERP/Calendar/Inventory
applications.

www.WorkflowProducts.com

------
humility
SEEKING WORK

Location: New Delhi, India

CS grad(2014), 3+ years of Java/Android experience. Looking for challenging,
remote work. More about me at harryio.com.

Contact: me [at] harryio [dot] com

------
z3t4
SEEKING WORK - Sweden / remote

Server software / database design and optimization. Example: A server backend
for your app.

Tech: NodeJS

------
callida
SEEKING FREELANCER

We are looking for a Django/Python developer

Location: New York, NY in Union Square. This assignment cannot be done
remotely.

Must have: Django experience, AWS familiarity

Desired: iOS and Android experience.

Email: careers at callidaenergy dot com

Thanks.

------
bosky101
SEEKING WORK remotely for 3 months.

5 hours/week remotely; or 1 day/week in Pune; while i bootstrap my own startup
rest of the time working on product.

Here's a little bit about me as of April '16:

    
    
        8+ years of erlang experience building low latency & fault-tolerant systems
            
        Responsible for a 500+ million requests per day event pipeline via erlang at a messaging SDK company as an early employee (and later lead of product engg).
        
        Implemented the backend for instant messaging app Verbs IM featured by Apple
        
        Re-implemented ejabberd c2s routing, mqtt over tcp sockets
        
        Author of the #1 erlang kafka client used at Baidu, Layer, etc ( http://github.com/helpshift/ekaf )
        
        2+ years experience with clojure, golang, storm
        
        Designed and created a job scheduler ( zk, kafka, pg )
        
        Spoken at conferences like ErlangFactory, CUFP, FifthElephant, foss.in, etc ( see slideshare )
        
        Slightly outdated resume at https://www.dropbox.com/s/2x6300m9aeavk8f/%40BhaskerKode_Apr_2015.pdf?dl=0
    

Things my cv/linkedin profile doesn't say:

    
    
        I enjoy looking at specs and wire protocols and then write state machines in erlang, because i think distributed systems must be built as state machines.
        I looked at the svg protocol, and created a drawing app in '06
        I worked with the ad network / RTB specs between '07 and '11
        I patched few objective-c libraries to work with a new pubsub protocol called faye
        I created an im bot looking at the AOL/AIM reverse-engineered protocol docs in '13
        I studied the mqtt protocol, and then build the backend of an iphone app as mqtt enc/dec packets over tcp 
        I rewrote the functionality of ejabberd router, through my own router of mqtt packets that handled iphone mqtt <--> erlang <--> gtalk/yahoo/jabber
        I created an open source apache kafka client for 0.8, in erlang called ekaf, recommended by apache kafka on it's wiki, starred by numerous startup employees from cloudflare, layer, disqus, adgear, datadog, baidu, qq, etc
        I have devops experience as well - i created endpoints.io - web-based code editor where you wrote code, hit enter, and then got your own docker container with a running web service which i presented at the docker hq.      http://www.slideshare.net/bosky101/endpointsio-docker-meetup-at-twitter
        I have a fetish for squeezing every bit of performance i can
        I have never worked on java/C, but went from (1) learning python to leading a team in 1 month & (2) learning clojure to to leading a team in 3 months
        In the first 3 months of my last job i replaced 15 jvm servers that were OOM'ing to 4GB every few days with 3 erlang servers doing < 500 MB in memory month over month.
        I have great respect for the hadoop ecosystem, but don't like the jargon and lack of spec/protocol docs. On the contrary one of the reasons i even got interested in kafka, was because of the existence of the kafka text wire protocol doc. it is a pleasure to read and to parse with erlang binary pattern matching. and was all i needed to make a client that runs billions of events in production.
        I have spoken at the commercial users of functional programming, erlangfactory & other conferences http://slideshare.net/bosky101
        I personally like thrift because its easier to get started and has an inbuilt server
        I have worked in golang building a scraper and sentiment analysis tool using a combination of topic extraction and naive bayes classification.
    

interests: distributed systems, api's, data pipelines, system architecture,
functional programming, hiring, culture

contact: bosky101+hn at gmail dot com

~Bosky [https://github.com/bosky101](https://github.com/bosky101)
[https://slideshare.net/bosky101](https://slideshare.net/bosky101)
[https://twitter.com/bhaskerkode](https://twitter.com/bhaskerkode)

------
CiPHPerCoder
SEEKING WORK: Application Security, Cryptography, Web Development

REMOTE Only - (Located in Orlando, FL)

What do WordPress, Joomla, Symfony, CodeIgniter, the Facebook SDK, CakePHP,
Yii Framework, several implementations of RNCryptor in various programming
languages, and Zend Framework's Cryptography Library all have in common?
They've all benefited from my open source security research.

Whether you're a startup looking to eliminate unnecessary risk while you focus
on growth or a large business that needs to protect your assets, I can help.

A brief sample of software I've written:

* [https://github.com/paragonie/halite](https://github.com/paragonie/halite) \- Halite: A PHP libsodium wrapper that emphasizes ease-of-use, secure defaults, and type-safety.

* [https://github.com/paragonie/random_compat](https://github.com/paragonie/random_compat) Random_compat: Use the new PHP 7 CSPRNG functions in PHP 5 projects.

* [https://github.com/paragonie/constant_time_encoding](https://github.com/paragonie/constant_time_encoding) \- Constant-Time Encoding: A full implementation of RFC 4648 encoding/decoding functions that can be used to encode encryption keys for storage without leaking key material through cache-timing side-channels.

* [https://github.com/paragonie/csp-builder](https://github.com/paragonie/csp-builder) \- CSP Builder: Build a Content-Security-Policy header for your website.

Example config:
[https://github.com/paragonie/airship/blob/master/src/config/...](https://github.com/paragonie/airship/blob/master/src/config/content_security_policy.json)

Live demo:
[https://securityheaders.io/?q=https%3A%2F%2Fcspr.ng%2F](https://securityheaders.io/?q=https%3A%2F%2Fcspr.ng%2F)

* [https://github.com/paragonie/airship](https://github.com/paragonie/airship) \- CMS Airship (beta software): A secure-by-default content management system and development framework that emphasizes secure package management and attempts to solve the Triangle of Secure Code Delivery: [https://defuse.ca/triangle-of-secure-code-delivery.htm](https://defuse.ca/triangle-of-secure-code-delivery.htm)

Other Technologies:

* Excellent: PHP, Java, C#, Shell scripting

* Experienced: HTML5/CSS3/JS, Node.js, C, C++, Python (with Django), Webserver configuration (Apache/nginx)

* Currently learning: Ruby [on Rails]

Feel free to contact me at security@paragonie.com if you're interested in
working together.

------
boxhead852
Www.paulrowe.com

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, FFmpeg, Lua, Win32, x86 assembly

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

